# Genda's Blade : 343 kokutai



## paranalvo (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone have this book?
I need informations about a kawanishi N1K2-J Shiden Kai nº 343-32, were it was stationed, year, pilot, everything about it. It´s urgent


----------



## Gizmo (Feb 22, 2006)

I have the book. Unfortunately, a first look shows no informations about '343-32'


----------



## paranalvo (Feb 22, 2006)

does exist any color profile in brown, in the book? if exists, can you post on the forum


----------

